# Probox audio top??



## Eastexasmudder

I'm curious if anyone has one or seen one in action, there a local company where I'm at and I can get dealers pricing on it. Looking for opinions on it??


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## gpinjason

I know they make some nice truck enlosures... 


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## nathen53

^^^X2


----------



## Col_Sanders

Eastexasmudder said:


> I'm curious if anyone has one or seen one in action, there a local company where I'm at and I can get dealers pricing on it. Looking for opinions on it??
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


A buddy of mine has a Probox and I have an Audioformz roof. IMHO the Audioformz roofs LOOK way better (they are also kind of local to you in Wills Point) but the Probox sounds better and has better lighting. They both come with the same cheap/crappy head units but the Probox speakers are way better. The standard speakers in the Audioformz have no bass and only 2 in the cab right by your ears. 

If all you want it a top with a stereo I'd buy an SSV setup with the Popo roof.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Col_Sanders said:


> A buddy of mine has a Probox and I have an Audioformz roof. IMHO the Audioformz roofs LOOK way better (they are also kind of local to you in Wills Point) but the Probox sounds better and has better lighting. They both come with the same cheap/crappy head units but the Probox speakers are way better. The standard speakers in the Audioformz have no bass and only 2 in the cab right by your ears.
> 
> If all you want it a top with a stereo I'd buy an SSV setup with the Popo roof.


Yeah, I thought about that too, but I can get the pro box at an awesome price, bout 40% less than all the other combo's and top's/stereo. I went ahead and got it from him about a week ago, It'll be installed with all the other goodies friday. I don't think it looks that bad, kinda like the head unit with the built in iPod dock in it, but time will tell. I'll post some reviews after this weekend


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Col_Sanders

The newer ones look better than the old ones. The head unit is ok. It doesnt have a real shuffle function which annoys me. I get sick of listening to my stuff in alphabetical order lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Yea that will get annoying for sure with no shuffle, but for the price
I got it for I can't complain to much


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Did you get all the LEDs too?


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Yup, it has 8 lights total, 4 front and 4 rear, it should lite up the world with my 55 w hids


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I wanted to update y'all on this top, it sounds awesome, the Sony deck is nice after I figured it out, it's really loud for what it is and is clear as a whistle. I do not like how the lites stick out from the front and rear of the top. When riding in tight trails on my first ride limbs have twisted the mounts up, called up pro box and there fixing the issue with no problems. Talking the LEDs down and installing to 30" light bars instead. Overall if you can swallow
The cost of it's an awesome package.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

